# Crafter guitars



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know about Crafter guitars? Anyone own one and can tell me about the quality of these instruments.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There was a thread awhile ago asking about a specific model of Crafter. The response? There were no responses.

Here is a link to the USA website.

http://crafterusa.com/


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A well known guitar magazine describes them as "budget and intermediate grade...made in Korea."


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't remember trying any Crafter electric guitars but I found some of their acoustics were nice considering the price. Actually my Father just picked up a used Crafter GAE33 and in my opinion the craftsmanship is excellent especially considering they are a budget brand. Very nice sound and well built, on par with higher end Godin products. But this is just one guitar, what the rest are like could be anyone's guess with some of these makers.

I don't have any pictures of the actual guitar but this is one from the internet of the same model guitar. The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a Crafter for a little while and one of my students has one now. There are a few different models but they all seem to be in the $300 to $500 range new, less than that used, and decent value for the money.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Our sax player has a Jazz box style for sale. He brought it over last night and its a really beautifull instrument, semi acoustic with very small slits in the top for sound.
Its got a lipstick type neck pickup and a Piezzo in the rear. You can have a mix of both or dial it in like you want. Just a really nice playing and great sounding guitar. He"s asking 700.00 for it as he paid 1000.00 two years ago. I think its a bit too much.Will post some pics later on.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

The other guitarist in our band uses one of these.....










It is a beautiful looking and nice sounding guitar. Stays in tune well and has a nice range of tones. I think he paid about $350 for it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> The other guitarist in our band uses one of these.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the guitar Bigdady except his is white. beautifull instrument. Thanks for posting a pic.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

They are nice, I had a chance at one in the tiger maple topped burst finish back when my buddy ran a music shop but passed on it because I only played acoustic guitar at the time. If I remember right he wanted $700 plus tax at the time, I'm not sure if that's a good deal or not though.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres a pic of the Crafter


----------

